# Dryloc substitute?



## Chris23039 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi I live in the UK and as I'm planning on building a 8ftx4ftx4ft tank soon I've been looking for this dryloc stuff. I haven't managed to find it yet so I was wondering if there's a good version of it in the uk?


----------



## Dubya (Apr 11, 2013)

If you can't find a dryloc substitute in the UK, you can use latex based porch and floor paint. I used it and it is holding up fine. It seems to be very durable and has held up to tegu scratching and digging.


----------



## Chris23039 (Apr 11, 2013)

Ok thanks il have a look around for that


----------



## chriswizz (Apr 11, 2013)

If you can afford it go for G4 pond sealant, it's the best there is & lasts forever. Totally Tegu proof. Any good pond retailer will sell it, apply it with a foam roller & make sure you wear gloves. A 1kg tin will do 2 coats on an 8x3 with some left over as a rough guide.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chris23039 (Apr 11, 2013)

Just had a look for it and it isn't that expensive really if it's going to keep your tank good forever think il go for that


----------



## Chris23039 (May 25, 2013)

Chriswizz, this g4 pond sealer do you apply it straight to the wood or do you paint it first then apply the sealer?


----------

